# Period after failed cycle.



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I had a bleed when I stopped meds from failed cycle in feb around 1st march but am still witing for af

anyideas how long I'll have to wait?

Dawn


----------



## bettyb (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Dawn
my cycle is usually like clockwork but after each failed cycle on stopping the meds I bleed within 2 days and the have a period 30 days later 
so its usually about 2 days late
hope that helps
Bettyb

good luck by the way for your treatment.


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

well if thats the cas it should be here anytime now 

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## Sunny Bee (Oct 14, 2007)

*Mine took 6wks before the  decided to appear...

hope she arrives soon x x

Love Sunny 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Dawn, mine is always messed up too, sometimes for a few months, with shorter and/or longer cycles than normal.
Bluebellxx


----------

